# Easter service at the In-Laws' church....



## augustacarguy (Apr 21, 2014)

PC(USA) church at Myrtle Beach. I figured it would be dicey at best. Not sure why, but I googled one of the pastor's first points, and found an outline for another man's sermon contained the exact same point, wording and all. Ended up the whole thing was EXACTLY the same. The man stole a sermon, on Easter Sunday! All four points were exactly the same, minus one word. The man preached the whole thing, as it were his own.


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2014)

Perhaps they just bought pre-packaged sermons from the same supplier.


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Will. That's funny and not funny at the same time!


----------



## augustacarguy (Apr 21, 2014)

Edward said:


> Perhaps they just bought pre-packaged sermons from the same supplier.



That makes it much better. LOL. 

Lazy Pastors!


----------



## yeutter (Apr 22, 2014)

Was the sermon orthodox?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd honestly let the session know about it.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 22, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I'd honestly let the session know about it.



Don't you think a personal conversation with the pastor would be the first thing done knowing the session in the PC(USA) would probably do nothing?


----------



## augustacarguy (Apr 22, 2014)

The sermon was orthodox. Nothing really wrong, although never really addressed Sin, but the symptoms of sins, loneliness, doubts, etc... Honestly, it was what I expected, other than the plagerism!


----------

